# Engagement Rings



## irishred (11 May 2007)

Hi all,

Ive about €1k to spend where would the best place be to go?


----------



## Lollie (11 May 2007)

I recommend you have a look around a few jewellers near where you live - get an idea of what you can get for your money. You'll find that some jewellers are way more helpful than others so when you come across a place that's helpful stick to them. They should know what your bedget is and treat you the same as someone with €500 or €50,000 to spend. Another good tip is to then arrange with them that when you return with your fiancee that they only show ye rings in your (pre-defined) price range. Good luck!


----------



## CarG (11 May 2007)

I got engaged last year, and got the ring in Diamonds and Gold Ireland (based in Galway, and now one open in Dublin). They specialise in engagement rings - and I found them to be much cheaper (for same quality - Look up the 4 C - Cut, Clarity, Colour and caret I think) than other jewelers that went to.


----------



## irishred (11 May 2007)

thanks for the help guys much appricated


----------



## micheller (11 May 2007)

If you can make it to Newry Jack Murphy Jewellers were by far better value and quality than most jewellers in Dublin. We got a lot more for our money with them, best of luck...

Michelle.


----------

